# Do you have resting bitch face?



## Moya (May 22, 2012)

Although those videos are centered around women, it's a phenomenon that's gender neutral.
I've noticed that Fi types seem the most likely to suffer from this, especially if they're introverts, but I want to know what the good people of PerC have experienced.


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

1 vote "no" for NFP
1 vote "yes" for NTJ

I knew it!!


----------



## Dragunov (Oct 2, 2013)

I have the male equivalent, that and the combination of being well built and having a deep voice makes it a lot worse.


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes and no... I do look very angry when I'm thinking or concentrating but I'm also rather smiley and animated when talking to people so a lot of that video doesn't really apply.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

No. I have big, adorable doe eyes. I look completely harmless.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

@Moya

I don't really look angry or anything of the sort normally, but I voted yes because a lot of my responses to things are similar to that in the video you provided. As an example, when I find something very funny, I scarcely laugh a lot. I tend to give small, brief chuckles at best. When meeting people, although I may be rather excited to meet someone (though I'm usually not), I'm often just very formal. Furthermore, I tend not to react emotionally to many things. If I'm happy, I often look blank-faced. My significant other things I'm robotic in that sense.

In any case, I think it may be because I'm in my head so much and I tend to observe the world more than I actively participate in it (outside of myself).


----------



## NurseCat (Jan 20, 2015)

I have a long, bony face and unforgiving eyes with saggy eyelids. Yes.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

ENTJ - No.


----------



## The Chief (Mar 17, 2015)

Yes, except when I'm talking to someone. Apparently I can be intimidating just walking down the halls of my school minding my own business, maybe something to do with the more intense look some E/INFJs have. Funny thing is I'm only 5 7' and not that built. I'm a friendly person people, I promise! :happy:


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

YES!

During my senior year of HS people started referring to me as Kristen [Stewart] because of it. lolz

A lot of the times I THINK I look super sweet or super happy and in reality I look so serious and its so depressing T_T


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

I have always been told I either look sad, scared, bored, angry or upset in some way. My lips naturally go down too.


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

I do have it


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

Resting bitch face is like at lvl 2000 omgggg, it's not fair, I don't want to look like a dismissive snob all the time. Doesn't help that I'm tall and I have intense body structure like some anazomian warrior princess. Some people found me mystery, but all the right kinds of people thought I felt like I was too good for them. That's when I cue my flamboyantly blissful smile, yes thats right, I walk and talk and charm like an ENFP on_ purpose._ If not, I would have no friends. Dx (but the clumsiness is not something I make up, unfortunately...)



I like to feel like I'm bubbles, but unfortunately, I was raised as a Buttercup. XD


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Superfluous said:


> I like to feel like I'm bubbles, but unfortunately, I was raised as a Buttercup. XD


LOL, we're bubbles on the inside, thought!

I made a connection with pitbulls once, we look tough and mean but we're cute and cuddly on the inside. I've gotten a ton of times the "You seemed really bitter when I first saw you; but you're actually super cool!"


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

Gossip Goat said:


> LOL, we're bubbles on the inside, thought!
> 
> I made a connection with pitbulls once, we look tough and mean but we're cute and cuddly on the inside. I've gotten a ton of times the "You seemed really bitter when I first saw you; but you're actually super cool!"


lololol, good analogy! I bring up pit bulls all the time cause dude omg, have you owned one??? theyre the most affectionate breed on the planet! the last pit that I owned she would actually hug me (two paws on my shoulders) if I shed a tear and then she would do that, and basically lie us down and she would force me to cuddle her. And then when I was sick, oh man she was just ridiculous, it's like I had a mother xD

I hate but love it when people tell me that. I also love it when they say "I thought you were going to be boring but oh my gosh, you're so crazy now" yeah, witches, don't judge by the first impression, I'm shy lol


----------



## TwistedMuses (May 20, 2013)

NFs nailing it with the bitchface thing.
I do wear one.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Superfluous said:


> lololol, good analogy! I bring up pit bulls all the time cause dude omg, have you owned one??? theyre the most affectionate breed on the planet! the last pit that I owned she would actually hug me (two paws on my shoulders) if I shed a tear and then she would do that, and basically lie us down and she would force me to cuddle her. And then when I was sick, oh man she was just ridiculous, it's like I had a mother xD
> 
> I hate but love it when people tell me that. I also love it when they say "I thought you were going to be boring but oh my gosh, you're so crazy now" yeah, witches, don't judge by the first impression, I'm shy lol


omgg yesss I HAVE they are literally angels. The one I had, had a baby AND HE WAS SO protective of him and it was soo gkjngks like idk we would joke that he was a better parent than most humans cuz they are sooooo like affectionate.


----------



## hypernova_calm (May 15, 2015)

No. Just the other day I was told (and confirmed by others around), my neutral face is that of a sad cowboy who lost everything. Heheheh
Sometimes I am told I look angry
Sometimes I am told I smile a lot
I wanted to believe my neutral expression was devoid of emotion, but instead, it sometimes will betray too much
People catch me in deep thought often


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

For some reason people tend to think that I'm serene and don't care about anything. I have to complain a lot to dispel this misunderstanding.


----------



## Rice (Apr 27, 2014)

Yes. I frequently get people asking me what's wrong (sometimes complete strangers), and some of my friends have told me they were afraid to talk to me at first because I looked angry. Apparently if I'm not actually laughing, no one can tell that I'm enjoying myself.


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

Luke Skywalker said:


> You could try to swim in all of that. But then you'd die cause you'd probably be buried under all that metal. Or you wouldn't even be able to dive cause it must be really hard to dive in coins. Unless you're Smaug, in which case you wouldn't be weird anymore, but crazy instead.


Childhood dream. Swimming pool full of quarters. Or loonies. Loonies would be better. 

./pre-twonie baby


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Vinniebob said:


> sooooo dana
> by thanking my post are you saying i be insane?
> and by implying i'm insane is to say i was sane at some prior time
> is that wot yer sayin dana?
> ...


Yes.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Dana Scully said:


> Yes.


o.k
i'm good with that:tongue:
just making sure


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Vinniebob said:


> o.k
> i'm good with that:tongue:
> just making sure


You mad INTP.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Dana Scully said:


> You mad INTP.


INTP?
noooooo me INTJ
and me git mad at you
never


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

here's the X files 
70's style
[video]https://youtu.be/cAS98C0KCdY?list=[/video]


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Vinniebob said:


> INTP?
> noooooo me INTJ
> and me git mad at you
> never


It's ok you can share your darth secret with me. You know now I'm infj istj entj estj enfp and xsfp.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Vinniebob said:


> here's the X files
> 70's style
> [video]https://youtu.be/cAS98C0KCdY?list=[/video]


And your initials are CCC?


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Dana Scully said:


> And your initials are CCC?


why yes they are


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Yes, and I think the poll would be more meaningful if it divided types by I/E, which I suspect is a major factor (introverts more likely to have RBF).


----------



## BlueWings (Jan 27, 2015)

No. 

Also, my face barely rests in social situations anyways, I always smile nervously, although sometimes it might just look like I'm in pain.


----------



## KelBel (Oct 21, 2015)

More like "resting sad face". Everyone always asks me "Are you okay?" "What's wrong?" "Why are you sad?" And it's just my face. lol


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Vinniebob said:


> why yes they are



Priceless.


----------



## SilverFlames (Oct 22, 2015)

I guess I do, but it's more of a resting depressed face. Apparently whenever there isn't a big obnoxious smile on my face I look like I'm about to get a root canal or something, even if I'm having the time of my life. Believe it or not, world, I'm actually a pretty happy person! Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Maiko_Hima (Jul 12, 2015)

SilverFlames said:


> I guess I do, but it's more of a resting depressed face. Apparently whenever there isn't a big obnoxious smile on my face I look like I'm about to get a root canal or something, even if I'm having the time of my life. Believe it or not, world, I'm actually a pretty happy person! Does anyone else have this problem?


Me too. It helps me in life sometimes because people tend to want to help. It can backfire and bring less savory types with dubious intentions too.


----------



## SilverFlames (Oct 22, 2015)

Maiko_Hima said:


> Me too. It helps me in life sometimes because people tend to want to help. It can backfire and bring less savory types with dubious intentions too.


I totally agree! The other downside is that people are always concerned that they said something wrong to me because of my RDF (resting depressed face; just made that term up) when really I'm having the time of my life.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh yeah. Everyone thinks I hate them or that I'm pissed off.
They may be right but I'm prob pretty calm.


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

yeah. I get a lot of comments on it as a barista. 
I personally call it my 'non-emotive face' but I've been told I have 'death eyes'.


----------



## Meganemer4 (Aug 3, 2015)

As an INTP, I suffer from it severely...


----------



## xXMariahXx (Nov 13, 2015)

Yeees! I do. (( I'm ENFJ. How do I get rid of it? I try to wipe my face clean/friendly.. but my face just has a life of its own and stubbornly reverts to some form of tense intensity.

It's a mix of my overarching ambition, social anxiety, and various other mental problems.

I can tell that people look at me with this uncertain apprehension, confusion, avoidance. All because of.. "the face."


----------



## Zyranne (Oct 15, 2014)

Yes. People tell me to smile constantly, or ask what's wrong when I'm completely fine. I think it also makes me look quite unapproachable, and snobby/mean

I'm an INFP


----------



## NewYorkEagle (Apr 12, 2015)

No. I really think I don't have that.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

No I highly doubt so 
I'm an enfp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ecmo (Nov 7, 2015)

Note that so far, every single type has more, "Yes, I have a resting bitch" answers on the poll than the, "No, I do not have a resting bitch face" answer. Interesting... 
What are your guys' thoughts on this?


----------



## dior (Sep 13, 2015)

Not only do I suffer from resting having a bitch face, I also suffer from mild prosopagnosia. That means that people assume that I am both mad and ignoring them when passing by.


----------



## fair phantom (Mar 5, 2015)

I don't think anyone has ever told me I have "resting bitch face", but when I lived in the southern US strangers kept telling me to smile, so I suppose I must have something like it. I think with me it comes off more like "resting melancholy face".


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

If I'm deep in thought or not even thinking at all, people comment that I look pissed. Yet when I'm actually pissed, I somehow seem to be magically happy to people. I've looked in the mirror and I have no idea how that works, maybe the way I purse my lips to not cuss someone out makes me look like I'm smiling. _*shrugs*_

INFJ and yes to resting bitch face.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

yes


----------



## MaggieMay (Dec 27, 2014)

INFJ.
Only in public or if I have something weighing heavily on my mind.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Yes (INFP here), in general my face is melancholic.
I always knew I was different (as in I never really smile), noticed I was melancholic since I was little. Everyone keeps telling me to smile and it annoys me SO MUCH. 

Oh, and when I do smile I can feel my face muscles forming a smile, but it only turns out to look like a half-assed smile or a creepy smile.


----------



## The Lawyer (Sep 28, 2015)

Nah, I suffer from crouching sweet, hidden resting bitch


----------



## Miniblini (Jun 4, 2014)

It is really a combination between resting bitch face and looking like I am about to cry.


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm both amused and relieve that >80% of NTJs think they suffer resting bitch face. I'm glad it is not just me, it is just chronic among my brethren


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

STP - yes

Pretty sure it just comes from the natural ISTP "stare of doom"


----------



## BlueLeaves95 (Sep 2, 2015)

No...and tbh I do find RBF kind of offputting...I mean I know some people can't help it, but maybe they should be more aware of that impression...


----------



## Young Wise (Dec 12, 2015)

People often comment that either need to "Wake up," or "Calm down / Cheer up." It's annoying, and I've noticed a wrinkle developing in my forehead due the the excessive scrunching I do, heh.


----------



## Aymea (Dec 8, 2015)

NTP and yes

Can't do much about it that my facial muscles form a certain expression that I'm not even feeling in rest eh


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Every time someone calls it that I cant help but laugh


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

LondonBaker said:


> I'm both amused and relieve that >80% of NTJs think they suffer resting bitch face. I'm glad it is not just me, it is just chronic among my brethren


The fact you can be so serious and matter a fact when using the phrase "Resting Bitch phase".. LOL


----------



## BlueLeaves95 (Sep 2, 2015)

LittleDicky said:


> The fact you can be so serious and matter a fact when using the phrase "Resting Bitch phase".. LOL


Indeed lol, that was hilarious...


----------



## kittenmogu (Jun 19, 2014)

It's not so much a RBF as I just look really, really tired. It's the eternal eyebags. But my default face around people is quite warm.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

I think so


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

kittenmogu said:


> It's not so much a RBF as I just look really, really tired. It's the eternal eyebags. But my default face around people is quite warm.


You mean 









I hate when people criticize her for her face, everyone thinks she is pissed off all the time, but she just has resting bitch face and bags under her eyes, it doesn't mean she is in a worse mood than anyone else.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

I don't know.


----------



## meaningless (Jul 9, 2016)

I think I don't have a resting bitch face, _I think_. But I have really full and big lips, so it might look like I'm pouting. Most of the time my face is very expressionless and holds no emotion lmao. 





* *



















My face kinda looks like this when I'm relaxed/walking.

Though, is that resting bitch face? Or not? PerC members please elaborate if it is or not :laughing:


----------



## _Ionic (Jul 8, 2016)

Yes because I prefer not to smile because I think I have a terrible smile. That's why in pictures I hit them with a half smile


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

Fuck yeah.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I've been told I do.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

every one does


----------



## Shilo (Jan 2, 2019)

Maybe on occasion, but I'm usually told I look sad if anything. I would say my tendency is when not engaged to disconnect into thinking and I guess my thinking face looks sad?


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## 74893H (Dec 27, 2017)

I have a resting misery face. When I'm in my element people always ask if I'm okay.


----------



## FeliciteM (Nov 6, 2017)

No - ESFP

I've had random people on the street stop me to tell me that I'm smiley. LOL


----------



## Evanescent (Nov 16, 2018)

Yeah


----------



## TranquilMindGun (Aug 22, 2018)

Pretty sure my avatar says it all


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

INFP - No.


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

No, apparently I have a tired face look, exhausted more like it. :sleepytime:


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

It gets worse every day.


----------



## Janna (Aug 31, 2018)

I have a resting bitch personality.

My kids say that my resting face is more sad than bitchy.


----------



## CalmingCat (Jan 8, 2019)

(thinks) For me the results of the poll tell that RBF has little to do with MBTI types.

1) I'd say that more responses from Ns is natural as they are generally more active in this forum, also because the question is of a kind that Ns would be more interested to respond;
2) The question is formulated in a way so that people who DO have RBFs would want to announce it to the world, haha (because if I don't see myself having a RBF, why would I care to respond even... Okay, I was just bored at that moment);
3) (is having a RBF considered to be somewhat cool?).

This is my subjective interpretation which I provided while mildly smiling. My vote was "No".


----------



## ricericebaby (Aug 18, 2017)

I've been told mine's more of a "resting PTSD face."


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

my neutral face can look slightly angry.. wouldnt say bitchy.

It keeps people away, which is nice.


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

I don't know how to answer because my resting face is very neutral, almost tired.


----------



## Shadowhuntress (Jan 25, 2019)

I do have one. Not certain of my type yet, but likely ENTJ or ISTP.


----------

